# From South Africa to Australia - where to start?



## Firabbit (Mar 31, 2008)

Howzit

I also want to move to Aus, but don't know where to start.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Firabbit, 

I moved your post to a thread of it's own so that you may get more responses. 

Have you been through the sticky posts at the top of the forum?

The "Please read..." post contains link to the immigration website so that you can see what visas are available for you. We need to make sure that you can get a visa before anything else 

Check out the other posts too though since they have some great information.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Firabbit (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi there

Thanks for your reply

I'm busy going threw everything, but there is so much info and so many things to do and think about. I don't want to take a step in the wrong direction and have to start over again.

Will keep on looking and thanks again for your help

Best regards

Riaan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Riaan, 

Just focus on the fact that if the rest of us can get through it, so can you since we're not rocket scientists or anything!  

Take one step at a time and you'll be fine. And the forum is always here to answer any questions.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Firabbit said:


> Howzit
> 
> I also want to move to Aus, but don't know where to start.


Dude what do you do. There is so many people coming in here and I wonder how they did it, because a lot of them almost appear to have some form of sklill but not a trade or anything. We have been here for 3 years, and the best thing we ever did. Life is awesome here. Weather is great, escpecially Perth( mixture of JHB dry air mixed with Durban seabreeze) Love it. We were from Durbs. I do not for once regret coming here, not after I know my 2 little daugters can flay onm the front lawn,( no fences) we ghave the door open, and tonight I sleep so well because there is no need to worry about rape, murder and all the things that should never have existed. You wioll be doing the right thing, and with the way this country have a huge government budget surplus, prob the best place to be in this current financial crap. All the best. I know you will make the right choice for your family and your kids( yes the ones that never asked to be born) so it is our duty to keep them safe.


----------



## Firabbit (Mar 31, 2008)

Howzit Martin

Thanks for the reply, yes we have made the right choice and we are currently in Perth.....Where r u in Perth? 

We must hook up if you dont mind and have a good chat about old SA

Chat later

Riaan


----------



## Jacobus (Jake) (Aug 6, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi Riaan

By now you should be well settled in Perth. I hope it is all you thought it will be. It certainly has been for my family and I.

Where in Perth have you settled?

Jake


----------



## Firabbit (Mar 31, 2008)

Jacobus (Jake) said:


> Hi Riaan
> 
> By now you should be well settled in Perth. I hope it is all you thought it will be. It certainly has been for my family and I.
> 
> ...


Yes we are settled in now and still going strong. We do enjoy it here alot and yes 10 months down the line we know we made the right choice.

We are in Ballajura, or close to Morley.

Hear from you later


----------

